# Road Runner Internet Storing Old Mail



## michaelmo (May 4, 2012)

How do I delete archived email back to 2009 in Road Runner?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually you select the emails and hit the delete key.

What email client and what appears to be the issue when you try to delete?


----------



## michaelmo (May 4, 2012)

This is not the active emails that I am concerned about. Somewhere in Roadrunner they kept all [ALL] old emails we have received from Day One of our buying the iMac in September 2009!..That is what got displayed when Joan started initiating her new iPad a couple of days ago. At latest count there are well over four thousand emails going back to Day One in 2009. Why are they still there? Why can't I get rid of them in Roadrunner's cache file? Parenthetically, I might add that I perform housekeeping every night and delete emails we have read or chose to discard without reading them. And yes, I contacted both Roadrunner and Apple/Cupertino about this and neither were helpful. So I joined this tech forum yesterday, hoping to received some advice on this. Thank you!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

are you doing web based email or do you have a email client on the imac?
if a client are you set to leave email on the server?

you say you saw it with the ipad but do you see the same with the imac?

email is not stored in a cache. What did roadrunning say when you told them you could see emails you had deleted?


----------



## michaelmo (May 4, 2012)

They were as astounded as I was, and indicated that they don't store old email that far back. What is an email client? Your second question was: "Do you see the same accumulation of old discarded emails with the iMac?" The answer is "No, I don't." The operative word here is "see."


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

email clients examples would be Outlook, Eudora, CCmail... which are installed locally and download the email to your pc/laptop.
vs
going to a http page and clicking on mail like you do for Webmail, Gmail, comcast mail...

Sounding like that mail is stored on the imac and no where else.


----------

